# Reihenfolge ändern beim Bootloader



## deen_90 (22. Juli 2008)

Hallo

Wie kann ich beim Starten des PCs die Reihenfolge der Betriebssysteme ändern? Bei mir kommt am Anfang immer Linux, aber ich möchte XP da ich mehr mit dem arbeite.

Gruss


----------



## Dennis Wronka (22. Juli 2008)

Da die meisten aktuellen Distributionen auf Grub setzen geh ich jetzt einfach mal davon aus dass dies der bei genutzte Bootloader ist.
Um die Standard-Eintrag zu aendern musst Du mit root-Rechten die Datei */boot/grub/menu.lst* bearbeiten und dort den Wert *default* auf die Nummer des von Dir gewuenschten Eintrages setzen.
Beachte dabei aber dass der erste Eintrag den Wert 0 hat.


----------

